# Luthier-friendly hardwood store in Ottawa?



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm going to Ottawa this weekend for a family visit and the Winterlude, although not sure what to expect with this crazy warm weather...

Anyways, is there a hardwood store in Ottawa, something similar to Langevin Forest in Montreal or Exotic Woods in Burlington?

Thanks, Araz


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I have visited http://www.kjpselecthardwoods.com/ on occasion.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I dont remember the name but there was a guy at a guitar meet we had 2 years ago who had exotic wood for sale. maybe someone here can help out. Mark Hammer was there so he might remember. Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

The Wood Source in Manotick also carries exotic woods.

http://www.wood-source.com


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

KJP gets my vote. Best selection of beautifully figured and unique exotic woods.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

+1 on KJP. It's near my work and I've been known to browse over my lunch break. They serve woodworkers in general, but they do have some pieces suitable for guitars.


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. 

Google Map says that KJP is 18 mins drive from where I'll be staying. I should be able to slip away from the family for 1 hour... 

Araz


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

Back from Ottawa... The Rideau canal was closed for skating and the ice sculptures were partially broken or slightly droopy. The weather has been too warm...

I visited KJP on Saturday, but only had 15 minutes to do the tour of the place. Great store, huge variety of woods. I didn't end up buying anything but will definitely go back and spend more time in the store next time I'm in Ottawa.

Thanks again everyone, Araz


----------

